# Storing store bought potatoes?



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Our local Aldi's has 10lb bags of potatoes for 1.49. Was wondering if there is a good way to store these? Can I build a box and use straw to insulate and store them in my shed(no basement). I am currently in a manufactured home community(rented lot) so cannot bury anything underground(ie root cellar). Is this possible? Any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

You could can a bunch of them up in jars. Not sure where you are from, they need to be kept dark and cool with moderate humidity to store them raw.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

You can dehydrate them as well.


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

I have about 30lbs stored in a large milkcrate set on top of another large milkcrate (so air can get all around it) in the closet of the coolest room in our house. So far it has been 2 months and they all look good. No sprouts or anything yet.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> You can dehydrate them as well.


Wouldn't know what to use them in if I dehydrated them. LOL


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

They work nicely in stews and soups. When you are ready to make soup you just add them, no peeling, washing, cutting needed. That's already been done.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

I just tried dehydrated hash browns and they were good. Just soak in warm water to rehydrate. I do see a dehydrator in my future.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Does the shed have a concrete floor? Store near the floor but several inches up for air movement. Use a wood or cardboard box with holes near or in the bottom. A shallow box works better as you don't stack the potatoes more than 2-3 layers deep. Sort as you use any blemished or potatoes that sprout first. Don't let freeze and keep it dark. I have 2- 2"x2"s laying parralel on the floor and I put prune lugs up on them. Low boxes with wide slat bottoms and sides. Gaps in slats ate and inch wide, heavy 1" ends thinner sides. Bannana boxes work well, sturdy and holes all over the box with lid. I use 3/8" plywood lids on top....James


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have several 20 gallon crocks up on 2x2"s in my heated pole barn. I closed off an area and it's about 48-50Âº in there. This year I planted WAAAAYYYY too many so I also have my antique Ideal wash tub full. I sort mine by size, which you don't need to do with store-bought, and put them in doubled paper sacks. Every so often I check them for spoilage. If you don't have them in small bunches it's harder to dig out that bad one in the bottom of the crock.

Recipe for dried spuds:

Butter a casserole dish and layer in re-hydrated potatoes. Next put in a layer of minced onions and dot with buttter and a sprinkle of salt and a grind of pepper. Do this three times. Cover with a can of undiluted cream of mushroom soup and put in a 350Âº oven. I make this for a solar cooker so I'm not sure how long in a regular oven. Maybe an hour? You can cook this while you do a roast or a chicken.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I live in a warm climate, and I get 10 lbs of potatoes for .49. I get boxes from Costco that strawberries come in and I put the potatoes in the boxes not touch and I stack them and keep them in my garage. The keep for a long time.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

DEVILDOG said:


> Our local Aldi's has 10lb bags of potatoes for 1.49. Was wondering if there is a good way to store these? Can I build a box and use straw to insulate and store them in my shed(no basement). I am currently in a manufactured home community(rented lot) so cannot bury anything underground(ie root cellar). Is this possible? Any recommendations appreciated.


I bought 140lbs of these same potatoes and I have canned a bunch and dehydrated most.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

My potato storage.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

wannabechef said:


> I bought 140lbs of these same potatoes and I have canned a bunch and dehydrated most.


I ended up with 210 pounds of these babies...


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> I have several 20 gallon crocks up on 2x2"s in my heated pole barn. I closed off an area and it's about 48-50Âº in there. This year I planted WAAAAYYYY too many so I also have my antique Ideal wash tub full. I sort mine by size, which you don't need to do with store-bought, and put them in doubled paper sacks. Every so often I check them for spoilage. If you don't have them in small bunches it's harder to dig out that bad one in the bottom of the crock.


Oh my, visualizing an antique wash tub full of spuds makes my heart go pitty-pat! Now I have an excuse for picking one up at the next sale. :happy2:

My potatoes are in a wooden box in the root cellar, on top of another shallow wooden box. The top is covered with several layers of newspaper. It's worked very well for us. I know that doesn't help the OP though.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh! I just saw your pictures, Suitcase Sally!

*swoon*


----------

